# Islamic School In Cario



## Khurshidk (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello, 

I am looking for an Islamic School in Cario. I am looking to learn to read Quran. 

Thanks 
Khurshid


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

And your question is....?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Al Azhar Islamic school, close to Al Azhar Park...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> And your question is....?


that's a bit mean :tongue1:


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

aykalam said:


> that's a bit mean :tongue1:


Noooooo never! I'm being helpful


----------



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

There are many islamic schools, depends if its for you or your child(if you have one). 

Adults- Fajr Center, Al Ibaanah, Qordoba 
children- you would have to browse around as there are many i have heard manarat al farouk is good, friend of mine goes there 

Happy searching!


----------

